# Anime version of your betta! (free)



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello,

My Betta Sharkie recently passed away, and I decided to draw her in anime form. (Since I fail at drawing fish) It's winter break right now, so would anyone else like to have their fish drawn? 

One fish per person please, it takes about 4 hours to draw one, two would be practically an entire day. >.<

When yours is drawn I could email you the full quality version, and also the FireAlpaca .mdp file.:wink3:

This is basically drawing practice, so hopefully I will get a bit better at this. So just fill this out and send over a picture of your Betta! I'll draw in the order received.

-EDIT: The quality tuns out horrible on here for some reason, but it's actually a good quality. If anyone knows how to upload it in better quality here please do tell me ; - ; -

-Form-
Betta's name:
Betta's preferred gender ( I can make them look like neither, too):
Hair style:
Outfit requests:
Pose requests:
Eye color, Or the scale color will be used for the eyes:
Skin tone:
Betta's Picture:
Etc:

Thank you (also if you're in Minnesota and want to trade I need shrimp )


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

SIP Sharkie
Form-
Betta's name: Peeve (I change it too much lol)
Betta's preferred gender ( I can make them look like neither, too): Male
Hair style: erm that thing where the hair goes to one side and his hair on the longer side like shoulder length
Outfit requests: gray hoodie, dark skinny jeans, and red converse
Pose requests: Arms crossed
Eye color, Or the scale color will be used for the eyes: Blue- black
Skin tone: Light blue
Betta's Picture:
Thank you for drawing this🙂


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Hyunjicho said:


> SIP Sharkie
> Form-
> Betta's name: Peeve (I change it too much lol)
> Betta's preferred gender ( I can make them look like neither, too): Male
> ...


Sure! I'll get started right away!


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Here you go!

Sorry about the wait, really had to study red converse.


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Omg he looks so cool. Thank you!


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

Betta's name: Jumper
Betta's preferred gender ( I can make them look like neither, too): Male
Hair style: Overgrown Mop, childish, red
Outfit requests: Childish look
Pose requests: Trying to hold it laughter
Eye color, Or the scale color will be used for the eyes: Gray
Skin tone: Purple blue
Betta's Picture: He won't let me...
Etc:


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

I realized that his eyes are amber but it won't let me edit


----------

